# Kool Deck



## Canarywood1

TarheelTerp said:


> Not sure why... but a previous owner here put this pool deck coating stuff down on the driveway. Neat product... but I hate the bright white.
> 
> Is there something to be done to either get it off or to make it darker?
> Thanks.


 
People do funny things that others have to live with,makes you wonder sometimes.


http://www.ehow.com/way_5946684_diy-cool-deck-staining.html


----------



## stadry

acid-stain may be the easiest & least expensive,,, CAUTION: apron/vest stores stuff sucks as does sher-wms im-n-s-h-fo,,, h/o's can use kemiko easy enough,,, just be sure to neutralize the acid & mineral salts residue by rinsing/scrubbing w/straight ammonia:water ( 1:8 ) let dry & seal - we like solvent-based sealers as they're more permanent & durable

mortenson was the originator of polymer-modified stuff applied as skip-troweled,,, its really no cooler than anyone's conc but it did sell well,,, now its a generic name - eg, all facial tissue is kleenex


----------



## Canarywood1

Kool Deck is 20% cooler than an acrylic based competitors product ,but it's harder to apply and must be applied to newly poured concrete only,the down side to the acrylic product is that it's at least twice as expensive as Kool Deck,but can be applied to old concrete.


----------



## stadry

think we might challenge the 20% - that may be a lab result but in the field, the tootsie test doesn't give those results :no:

i don't know any conc pool deck installer who uses that particular product. however most decent craftsmen can apply/ install a knock-down/tuscan trowel finish easily to new conc using today's polymer-modified bagg'd just-add-water products. $40 bag ( $ 0.40sf ) isn't expensive for good products that provide the look 1 gets as a final appearance, is it ?

when we regularly resurfaced ' old concrete ', it was an fairly easy process. bear in mind our objective was repairing & restoring conc decks/finishes, NOT installing new.


----------



## Canarywood1

Yeah they still use Keystone Kool Deck down here on new construction,but it's mostly the modified stuff because of it's ability to be installed on old work.


----------



## TarheelTerp

So... short of acid etching right next to flower beds and lawn is there any practical way to get this stuff off or in the alternative anything darker that will bond on top of it?

Power washing and age are showing some weakness in the existing bond (if that matters)


----------



## stadry

acid-etch is just 1 prep step for another o'lay,,, we regularly did it next to flower & vegetable beds,,, remember - you have to neutralize the acid after etching,,, that removes any danger to plants, etc.

IF you're also having bond problems, the best way ( im-n-s-h-fo ) is renting a scarifier & taking it all off prior to a new start


----------

